# Show quality king kamfa flowerhorn (with video)



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought a really really nice King Kamfa today and i thought I'd share some pictures of it, enjoy! He is 3-4" with lots of pearles already.


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

What a Stunner~! Congrats on the purchase. keep us posted =)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Ellison..Had to trek through the snow and cold with this guy to get it. Brilliant fish


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! LOL and Bobby waiting for the bus, DAYUM soo cold! xD


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

open to any opinions =)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think he looks great


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks alot! i cant wait to watch this guy grow up.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hes gonna be a stunner! I think he's got a bit of "kamfamalau" in him. He is very promising. Either weay he is a very valuable fish


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! and i do kinda see some kamfamalau in him


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

The pearls around the kok are wondeful. Great pick


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

thank you, i love how metallic he is ill post more pictures later tonight. he settled in nicely!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

some late night pics, he settled in nicely


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow.. stunning!! He's going to be a real show piece all right!! Congrats


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> Wow.. stunning!! He's going to be a real show piece all right!! Congrats


Cant agree anymore. hes doing really well. just wait till he's by himself


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah im trying to clear up the tank asap


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

king kamfa flowerhorn video link!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

sexy fish!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Update!!!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

he injured himself near his flowerline.


----------

